# Large Dildo - Novelty



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

Been married 19 years and the sex life really got good again a couple years ago. I am 43 and she is 41.

She is LD, and hates to talk about sex, so I usually just try stuff and sometimes it sticks. I noticed one night on giving her an erotic massage I was fingering her and I kept adding fingers. I couldn't believe how much she was taking but she was loving it and eventually had a small vaginal orgasm which is rare (she is clitoral).

She doesn't like to admit such things but she admitted liking this. I told her I had 4 fingers in there and she looked at me like don't tell me that. So...like I said, she doesn't like to talk about it. 

I have kidded around about a large dildo. She usually laughs but sometimes looks interested. She took advantage of my birthday by saying, "if you really want to use one on me, you can." BTW - I am above average. I don't think she would have ever considered until realizing the "stretch" I gave her with my hands felt so good. Plus, she has become more vaginal in the past year and even squirting. 

So, on my birthday I used a large dildo and she couldn't hide the moans. She was already really aroused or it would have not fit. She plateaued for a long time and didn't have a big orgasm.

The next day, I couldn't help it. We were talking about our good time and I said, "you can't tell me you didn't like it with those pleasurable moans." She just looked at me and said, "It felt really good." Although, I know she will never ask for it herself because she is programmed to protect my ego. She did like the fact that I told her we have been married too long and I enjoyed seeing her gain a new pleasure.

In a good marriage, does anyone see anything negative about keeping a big dildo as part of your novelty list?

PS. I will never believe a woman again when she says bigger is not more pleasurable. I think that it's all relative too. I think if mine was that big, she would get used to it. It's always about "just a little bigger" than you are used to. In my opinion.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't see anything negative.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My dildo may be very large but my H will always be the biggest d!ck in my bed!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening tbk
we have a large one, a huge one, and a too-big-for-her one.

I noticed that at first she really enjoyed the novelty of the huge one, then gradually decided it made her sore, so we only use it occasionally. Most of the time she prefers the normal human-sized ones. 

The variety is great, and the toys mean that if I finish first I can use one of these on her.


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> My dildo may be very large but my H will always be the biggest d!ck in my bed!


Literally or figuratively?


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening tbk
> we have a large one, a huge one, and a too-big-for-her one.
> 
> I noticed that at first she really enjoyed the novelty of the huge one, then gradually decided it made her sore, so we only use it occasionally. Most of the time she prefers the normal human-sized ones.
> ...


Yeah...she was sore for sure. So just like anything else...novelty fades? She didn't want to keep going bigger until she hit her cap? And what is too much before she loosens up more often than not?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

This is the subject of your first post on TAM?


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> This is the subject of your first post on TAM?


Sorry...a bit impulsive I know. I will introduce myself.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> This is the subject of your first post on TAM?


Meh, we've seen way worse 1st posts...


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Define "large"


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DayOne said:


> Meh, we've seen way worse 1st posts...


Yep, and most of those are trolls.


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Yep, and most of those are trolls.


Not a troll. I have been lurking here for quite sometime but would like to give back to the community.


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

Ummmm...After looking -- Can someone point me in the right direction on where I should give a proper introduction and do what is necessary to not be deemed a troll?


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

tbk said:


> Ummmm...After looking -- Can someone point me in the right direction on where I should give a proper introduction and do what is necessary to not be deemed a troll?


You just did. I've never seen a troll use this emoticon -->


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Yep, and most of those are trolls.


True!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fun topic.

You know your wife and it sounds like you are both having fun so why not?

Just make sure to keep your personal heat and skill up to par so you are not replaced.

BTW. Bigger is more intense but not always better.

Your wife is good with it so no problem but not the same for every woman.

Getting a back massage feels good no matter what but too little pressure and it won't satisfy, too much pressure just hurts.


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

T&T said:


> You just did. I've never seen a troll use this emoticon -->


Thank you.  :smthumbup:


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Fun topic.
> 
> You know your wife and it sounds like you are both having fun so why not?
> 
> ...


Great points and good analogy. 

Lol...My wife always demands a deep tissue massage...nothing soft. That might be an indication :lol:


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I know people will think I am just being PC about this but but bigger is not always better in terms of length IMO/just sayin'. On the other hand, (pun intended)...If you both enjoy it, what's the problem? Women pass 5, 8, 10 lb babies out of there. If she is aroused enough, what's four fingers?


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

Miss Taken said:


> I know people will think I am just being PC about this but but bigger is not always better in terms of length IMO/just sayin'. On the other hand, (pun intended)...If you both enjoy it, what's the problem? Women pass 5, 8, 10 lb babies out of there. If she is aroused enough, what's four fingers?


I agree. I am all for it. She doesn't say much about it but enjoys it. I guess I was looking for anyone that said something like, "wish we wouldn't have done it so often..." 

Or something of the like.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

When we use toys which isn't that often just mix things up. And, not using toys is mixing things up. 

Perhaps, the larger one could be a twice monthly thing.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I actually wish I enjoyed insertion toys but I don't. It gives me no pleasure at all to be penetrated with a "dead thing". I've tried so many times and so many toys and so many ways of doing this and I just don't enjoy it at all. 

I wish I did because I'd have so many more ways to have sex.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

tbk said:


> Ummmm...After looking -- Can someone point me in the right direction on where I should give a proper introduction and do what is necessary to not be deemed a troll?


You have buy us all drinks!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> You have buy us all drinks!


24 oz. amber ale here please!:smthumbup:


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening tbk
no, we tried successively larger toys until we found one that was as big as she wanted. The "too big" one hurt and we only used it once. 

No sign of "loosening up" .

She is slightly masochistic (though won't admit it) so I think the discomfort of the huge toy was part of the appeal. 

PIV remains her favorite. 




tbk said:


> Yeah...she was sore for sure. So just like anything else...novelty fades? She didn't want to keep going bigger until she hit her cap? And what is too much before she loosens up more often than not?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

If it's legal, and she likes it, do it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tbk said:


> Literally or figuratively?


Both. 

I have dildos that are longer than my H, which is only good because it allows me to grip the damn thing even as my coordination begins to be a little haphazard. But none of my toys are wider than my H.

Regarding loosening up...

The vagina is a muscle group. The tissues and muscles involved contracts and expands as needed. Asking the muscle and tissue to expand too much too quickly is painful. Like trying to touch your toes before you limber up. However, if you are a limber person touching your toes doesn't feel like a stretch at all and you must push it further by placing your head on your knee. That doesn't mean the limber person is unable to feel a stretch at touching their toes because all they have to do is tighten up other muscle groups that put a strain on the muscles being stretched to touch toes. The vagina works the same. 

There are exercises a woman can do to have better control over that muscle group and all women should do them. 

The vagina doesn't stay expanded (stretched.) Women are able to keep a tampon in place even when it has become heavy with saturation, without consciously holding it in. In fact to remove a saturated tampon we must relax those muscles, and even then removing the saturated (thus slippery and heavy) tampon we must give it a good yank. A saturated, thus inflated tampon, is no bigger than the width of my thumb, which would be a VERY TINY penis!

Men, ya'll get so worked up over size it's ridiculous!

There is a reason why Gene Simmons (perhaps the ugliest rock star there is) became popular among women...The tongue is much smaller than the penis and yet it does a bang up job!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Men, ya'll get so worked up over size it's ridiculous!
> 
> There is a reason why Gene Simmons (perhaps the ugliest rock star there is) became popular among women...The tongue is much smaller than the penis and yet it does a bang up job!


I actually did not realize that size was such a "big" deal before coming to TAM. I am often chuckling behind the screen here except when someone is in pain over the issue.

Sigh. There should be a class on female sexuality with an emphasis on the vagina, just for men.

Thanks for your description AP. Hadn't thought of that one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> I actually wish I enjoyed insertion toys but I don't. It gives me no pleasure at all to be penetrated with a "dead thing". I've tried so many times and so many toys and so many ways of doing this and I just don't enjoy it at all.
> 
> I wish I did because I'd have so many more ways to have sex.


My wife was the same way for years. Then it moved to her saying she felt much better when she had a clitoral orgasm with me inside her. 

She used to let me rub her gspot for my thrills. But over time...slowly...it started feeling good to her. And now it feels really good. If she has a vaginal orgasm it is mild though.

I believe the brain has to re-wire itself...it just takes patience.


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

michzz said:


> Define "large"


6.5" girth


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

Have you tried a penis sleeve or penis extender? it will provide the greater size she enjoys while allowing you to **** like you normally would. it is a nice change up for sure and more fun than just using a dildo on her....at least IMO.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tbk said:


> 6.5" girth


That's my husband. I don't call him big guy just because of his shoulders....


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

bubba29 said:


> Have you tried a penis sleeve or penis extender? it will provide the greater size she enjoys while allowing you to **** like you normally would. it is a nice change up for sure and more fun than just using a dildo on her....at least IMO.


They are AWESOME!! We used to have one with ridged and bumps my husband put on two of his fingers and OMG YES! Highly recommend! Be careful about actually putting it on your penis. This thing is made for very small penises, not for average and certainly NOT for above average.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> They are AWESOME!! We used to have one with ridged and bumps my husband put on two of his fingers and OMG YES! Highly recommend! Be careful about actually putting it on your penis. This thing is made for very small penises, not for average and certainly NOT for above average.


And we all know that most of the men that post in this section are "slightly above average" to "above average" as they usually make a point of stressing in their posts! LOL!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
One of my favorite (sort of) jokes is that if you ask men how tall a soda can is, most will answer "about 6 inches". 

The number of descriptions of 8"X2" penises statistically exceeds the percentage in the population by a very large amount. 

(I'm not questioning any individual claim, just the statistics....).




Anon Pink said:


> That's my husband. I don't call him big guy just because of his shoulders....


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> They are AWESOME!! We used to have one with ridged and bumps my husband put on two of his fingers and OMG YES! Highly recommend! Be careful about actually putting it on your penis. This thing is made for very small penises, not for average and certainly NOT for above average.


they make many sizes of sleeves. a 6.5" penis girth is BIG but there are sleeves out there to accommodate that. my girth is 5"...about average or maybe a bit below. mine fits me well.

my wife enjoys it as a change of pace. she doesn't orgasm vaginally but this helps her to have great orgasms while she plays with her clit.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I know his size because we measured. Don't really care if anyone believes me or not. I only stated that was his size because in my highly limited experience he is quite big. However, I have a single friend who gets penis pics too frequently for her tastes and she showed me a few. One was gigantic, the others were smaller than my H.



bubba29 said:


> they make many sizes of sleeves. a 6.5" penis girth is BIG but there are sleeves out there to accommodate that. my girth is 5"...about average or maybe a bit below. mine fits me well.
> 
> my wife enjoys it as a change of pace. she doesn't orgasm vaginally but this helps her to have great orgasms while she plays with her clit.


I think those sleeves are freaking awesome on fingers because fingers can do a lot more than a penis can in terms of flexibility, pressure and pace...don't you agree?

Didn't know they can in sizes. Don't think I'd prefer it on his penis over his fingers though...


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Aside from it feeling good to her I would think it's also visually stimulating for the OP to see her use it. I can't imagine what's not to love about it.


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

I am 7" x 5.5"

I was actually looking at sleeves also. Originally, prior to her wanting to try a dildo (she was only using a hitachi at the time), she mentioned she might want a sleeve because I would be doing the ****ing.

Since we don't buy many toys, I buy the expensive ones. Except for this last large one...I threw it away because of the smell.

We have this one - http://www.amazon.com/Vixen-Creatio...=sr_1_12?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1418753869&sr=1-12

Thinking about getting this one - Amazon.com: Vixen Creations "Outlaw VixSkin" Dildo - Caramel: Health & Personal Care

And if we got a sleeve, this one -- http://www.amazon.com/Vixen-Creatio...ef=sr_1_3?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1418753869&sr=1-3


And AP -- your husband has a big johnson


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

tbk said:


> I am 7" x 5.5"
> 
> I was actually looking at sleeves also. Originally, prior to her wanting to try a dildo (she was only using a hitachi at the time), she mentioned she might want a sleeve because I would be doing the ****ing.
> 
> ...


the Vixskin sleeves are the best. i suspect both you and your wife would really enjoy one.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I know his size because we measured. Don't really care if anyone believes me or not. I only stated that was his size because in my highly limited experience he is quite big. However, I have a single friend who gets penis pics too frequently for her tastes and she showed me a few. One was gigantic, the others were smaller than my H.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you got the impression i did not believe you, not sure why. i do believe you. and yes, in my experience, that is a large girth.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Tbk....don't misunderstand me. I'm not needing any instruction on how to get off with inserted toys. I've been trying them alone since age 13 and with partners for decades. I know my body.

I have heard some women say that they cannot "feel" with the inside of their vagina. Well, I can.

With fingers or a penis inside of me, I can feel the blood and electricity flowing between my walls and the finger or peen. I thrive on this circular energy loop. Stick a dead thing up there and I feel nothing. 

So I'm guessing that possibly most women can't tell the difference in sensation if they cannot feel with their insides. But for me the difference is so huge that I receive literally no pleasure from an insertion toy. 

My insides are sensitive in the same way the inside of my mouth is. Your mouth can instantly tell the difference between sucking on a dildo and sucking on a penis or finger. There is energetic feedback from a finger or penis and my mouth and none from a dead thing.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

FW, he clearly doesn't know you well enough to know that you KNOW your body!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> The vagina doesn't stay expanded (stretched.) Women are able to keep a tampon in place even when it has become heavy with saturation, without consciously holding it in. In fact to remove a saturated tampon we must relax those muscles, and even then removing the saturated (thus slippery and heavy) tampon we must give it a good yank. A saturated, thus inflated tampon, is no bigger than the width of my thumb, which would be a VERY TINY penis!


Um, yeah, thanks for that?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

karole said:


> And we all know that most of the men that post in this section are "slightly above average" to "above average" as they usually make a point of stressing in their posts! LOL!


They're all from Lake Wobegon.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Anon Pink
Not doubting you (or any one else specificall) but 6.5" round is >2" diameter, that's roughly the largest toy you can buy at goodvibes. We have one (Outlaw) and its HUGE. Bigger than almost any human I've seen in porn. (not at al impossible, but he is way off the normal curve).

the outlaw is the one my wife enjoyed at first for the novelty, but eventually decided it was just too uncomfortable.


(in case someone asks, I'm within 3-sigma of human average).



Anon Pink said:


> I know his size because we measured. Don't really care if anyone believes me or not. I only stated that was his size because in my highly limited experience he is quite big. However, I have a single friend who gets penis pics too frequently for her tastes and she showed me a few. One was gigantic, the others were smaller than my H.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

tbk said:


> *I am 7" x 5.5"*
> 
> I was actually looking at sleeves also. Originally, prior to her wanting to try a dildo (she was only using a hitachi at the time), she mentioned she might want a sleeve because I would be doing the ****ing.
> 
> ...


I freaking love it... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Even though I'm above average and my penis looks like this










My wife and I still like to play with large dildos from time to time.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone else see the British sit-com "Coupling" and the Little Patrick episode?


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I freaking love it... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Just giving everyone the facts


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It's ok tbk. This thread is fun and having size jokes is on the table. I love talking about anything sexual, definitely a perv, and this is one of the more light hearted threads that has size as a topic.

Everyone should have a good hearted smirk on their face when talking about size. It is fun.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpiP_jN1Pv4


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpiP_jN1Pv4


Wow! Huge U.P.O. :smthumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Funniest scene ever!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> I have heard some women say that they cannot "feel" with the inside of their vagina. Well, I can.
> 
> With fingers or a penis inside of me, I can feel the blood and electricity flowing between my walls and the finger or peen. I thrive on this circular energy loop. Stick a dead thing up there and I feel nothing.
> 
> So I'm guessing that possibly most women can't tell the difference in sensation if they cannot feel with their insides. But for me the difference is so huge that I receive literally no pleasure from an insertion toy.


I'm sure that those that say there is no feeling inside are the same ones who say that condoms don't affect feeling. 

My wife is far more adamant in her distaste for condoms than I am. If she takes the top she can orgasm about 90% of the time without a condom. She simply can't orgasm with a condom on. She says that it's the difference in feeling. 

She does orgasm from toys but she says it isn't anywhere near as satisfying.


----------



## CaptainMyCaptain (Sep 19, 2010)

badsanta said:


> The problem I end up having with using a large dildo is that I will only go out and purchase that kind of stuff with cash. The thing is when I have that $100 in my pocket, I never seem to have enough left to buy that large dildo in the window after my wife gets done having me take her out for sushi.
> 
> I mean seriously, when your down to $17 and some odd change, I figure my best bet in the adult store is just to skip it altogether and not mention why I withdrew that $100 in the first place.
> 
> Tends to work out for me fairly well though!


I bought one of those for my wife and paid a lot less money for it. I got it at either adulttoystore.com, adulttoychest.com, or extremerestraints.com. I paid about $30.00 for mine. I agree with others about the quality. I thought it was going to be too big for my wife. I waited to surprise her with it in the heat of the moment after a few drinks and an orgasm or two. I didn't let her see it before I started entering her with it. She loved it, based on her moans and facial expressions. If I asked her, she would probably say she prefers me, but judging by her visual reactions I know she really enjoyed that thing. The next morning when she saw it in the light, she said "you mean you did me with that big thing?" She was surprised at the size. I love using it on her and watching her swallow every inch of it. I have now purchased a 10" dildo to try. She won't see it coming either.


----------



## CaptainMyCaptain (Sep 19, 2010)

badsanta said:


> The problem I end up having with using a large dildo is that I will only go out and purchase that kind of stuff with cash. The thing is when I have that $100 in my pocket, I never seem to have enough left to buy that large dildo in the window after my wife gets done having me take her out for sushi.
> 
> I mean seriously, when your down to $17 and some odd change, I figure my best bet in the adult store is just to skip it altogether and not mention why I withdrew that $100 in the first place.
> 
> Tends to work out for me fairly well though!


Here is the one I bought, looks the same as the more expensive one. Black Mamba **** Sheath | Extreme Restraints


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting a toy for my wife. We have never had one before but I think she will like it as a change up for when I use my hands. Now, I am not 'small' so I think I want to get her something larger but I want it to be real feeling. Do you guys have any recommendation for a starter dildo? (never thought I'd ask that). ☺


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

cavenger said:


> I've been thinking about getting a toy for my wife. We have never had one before but I think she will like it as a change up for when I use my hands. Now, I am not 'small' so I think I want to get her something larger but I want it to be real feeling. Do you guys have any recommendation for a starter dildo? (never thought I'd ask that). ☺


if she's never had a toy, i'd buy her a clit vibe like the we vibe tango. if you must get a dildo....look at the vixskin products. people luv those.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I asked my wife if she wanted a dildo. She told me she got one 13 years ago last august. It took me a while to remember that's when we got married.... Good grief


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

thenub said:


> I asked my wife if she wanted a dildo. She told me she got one 13 years ago last august. It took me a while to remember that's when we got married.... Good grief


Maybe that's why she got a dildo... Because it took you a while to remember that's when you got married.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Or she was implying she married one


----------



## Happy_tex (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, I wish I was big or about average like you guys or your husbands. I can't see myself wearing a sleeve. I have thought about getting my wife a dildo but since I am so small, I was thinking of getting her a small one. What do you think?


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

What ever you and she are comfortable with. Your only 4 posts are about size. You need to talk about it, Tex?


----------



## Happy_tex (Dec 21, 2014)

I Don't Know said:


> What ever you and she are comfortable with. Your only 4 posts are about size. You need to talk about it, Tex?


I guess so. I may be obsessed with it.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Happy_tex
Or maybe get her a large one. I got my wife several, in sizes from large to enormous. We had fun playing with them for a while, but once the novelty wore of, she decided the big ones were just uncomfortable, and now prefers the ones about my size (when I'm not available that is). 



Happy_tex said:


> Well, I wish I was big or about average like you guys or your husbands. I can't see myself wearing a sleeve. I have thought about getting my wife a dildo but since I am so small, I was thinking of getting her a small one. What do you think?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I see nothing wrong. Whatever floats that boat.

I think it is a dangerous territory, but as long as she is disciplined enough to keep it at "large dido" you should be fine.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree bigger is better for some women. 

My wife could not bring herself to admit how much she loves her rabbit. sh has moaned how "f'ing great that feels" (and she rarely
uses that word) yet she still contends that she "likes the real thing better"


----------

